# صلاة فى وقت الشدة والضيق والحزن



## nana25 (19 يونيو 2007)

*صلاة​​*​​" يا رب أنت ترى شدة حالى وشدة حزنى فأنتشلنى يا رب لأنى مثل الطين أشتاق وأحب الخطية ولكن أنت الإله الجبار أجعلنى أكف عن هذه النجاسة لأنك أن كنت ترحم القديسين فقط فليس هذا بعجيب وأن كنت تخلص الأطهار فقط فما الحاجة لأن أولئك مستحقون ولكن أرحمنى أنا غير المستحق يا سيدى لأنى إليك أسلمت نفسى "​
:94:​


----------



## MARINSE (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة فى وقت الشدة والضيق والحزن*

شكرا لكي والرب يباركك على هذه الصلاة التي ما احوجنا اليها في يومنا هذا


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة فى وقت الشدة والضيق والحزن*

أشكرك على هذه الصلاه الرائعه ..........وليتقبلها منك الرب .......( اهرب من الخطيئه هربك من الحيه فأنها ان دنوت منها لدغتك ).


----------



## +++حنين+++ (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة فى وقت الشدة والضيق والحزن*

*امين
ليستجيب الرب لصلاتك​*


----------

